# Redeeming Family Points



## Sue (Apr 25, 2011)

I have an AGR account and so does my husband and daughter. When I want to redeem my AGR trip for a family bedroom for 2 zones do all of the AGR points need to be in one account? It looks like I have to pay to "share" the points, but if we are all going on the same trip can the points stay in the 3 separate accounts?

Sue


----------



## AlanB (Apr 25, 2011)

All of the points must be in one account.

You can redeem an award that includes your husband & daughter, and they likewise could redeem an award that includes you and the other family member, but whomever is calling to request the award must have all the needed points in their account.

So if you don't have enough, then you'll either have to buy points or pay to transfer points from their accounts. Note, you must transfer points in 1,000 increments.


----------

